# We Have a Gallery!



## Dave

I'm happy to announce that we now have a gallery here at I Love My Cockapoo! You can access it here *http://ilovemycockapoo.com/photoplog*. A link should be added to the navbar at the top of the page soon.

Start adding your cockapoo pictures to it, and maybe they'll show up in the Random Photos strip on the home page or forum home! (Unless you like looking at Benny all the time.  )

What's the difference between the gallery and the Cockapoo Pictures forum? Well, the gallery is for any and all cockapoo pictures. The Cockapoo Pictures forum is if you want to show off specific photos and get a discussion going about them (or just lots of comments).

I hope everyone enjoys this new addition to I Love My Cockapoo!


----------



## Dave

Everyone should now have access to the gallery.  Start uploading those pictures!


----------



## popalina

*Can't see where to add an album*

Hi, Could you please advise me how I can set up an Album. I can't seem to find the "add album on my User CP?  
Thanks


----------

